# Help with graduate application and USC id code!



## its_me_mari (Nov 1, 2020)

Hey guys, how are you all doing?
Hope everyone is safe during corona times.

I'm applying for the first this year for MFA in Screenwriting and, as an international student and first-time applier, I have some doubts about the whole process. 
Mainly my two big concerns are:

1- Should recommendation letters be signed? (like physically and then scanned?)

2- USC asks to mail them transcripts using and the USC ID, right? The problem with the ID is that I'll only receive that after finishing my application. 
I've read a few things here and it seems that it's not the same ID code on the top right corner of the application app. 
So, I have to mail the transcripts after I finish everything? It is like the last step?
What happens if I finish my application on November 15th (the deadline) and only mail the transcripts after that. Is that alright?
(I'm asking this because I'll be applying to Chapman as well and they say on their website that they have some days after the deadline so that the documents can arrive, but I couldn't find anything about this on the USC website)

Thank you so much!


----------



## catmom (Nov 1, 2020)

I’m not sure about whether or not they allow documents to be submitted after the deadline, but when you submit your application you get a new ID number that you use on the form you need to be submitted/attached with your transcripts, so you do need to submit the application before you turn in transcripts.


----------



## amichan (Nov 1, 2020)

Oh shoot, I didn't even realize that. I emailed my transcripts first before submitting my application, and used the number in the top right corner of the application on the transcript cover page.  I hope that doesn't disqualify me T^T


----------



## cyberpeach (Nov 2, 2020)

I am also confused as an international applicant TAT


----------



## its_me_mari (Nov 2, 2020)

cyberpeach said:


> I am also confused as an international applicant TAT


Yes! I'm from Brazil and it takes ages to get there. I'll try to finish application this week and then mail using the "Premmium service" to see if gets there on time.


----------



## its_me_mari (Nov 2, 2020)

amihanesque said:


> Oh shoot, I didn't even realize that. I emailed my transcripts first before submitting my application, and used the number in the top right corner of the application on the transcript cover page.  I hope that doesn't disqualify me T^T


Probably not, since they said on the website that the cover page is not mandatory. It only helps them finding everything faster. So you just mailed them with the cover page and them the transcripts right after? I'm a little scared to do it that way since as an international student, I have to mail all the transcripts and the translations as well so I'm afraid it might look confusing.


----------



## amichan (Nov 2, 2020)

@marianass45 I'm also an international student, but what I did was I sent the cover page to my university with special instructions to include it with the documents. I don't know if they actually did it though. Never received confirmation about that from them, all they did was send me a notification that the documents were dispatched. I guess in your case try to email your university the cover page and ask how to have them attach it with the envelope so it's all together?


----------



## lucychoi97 (Nov 6, 2020)

Did anyone here get any notification that your transcripts have been received? I'm not sure how to find out whether they received it or not


----------



## amichan (Nov 6, 2020)

lucychoi97 said:


> Did anyone here get any notification that your transcripts have been received? I'm not sure how to find out whether they received it or not


I don't think they send notifications, so I emailed them to follow up and ask if they received it. So far, no reply yet.


----------



## acsiv (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm somewhat late to the game. I went to USC undergrad and applying for MFA screenwriting, and I had my transcripts electronically ordered to the email (etrans@usc.edu) that they provided.

Per Parchment (the online transcript service), the orders are still processing. My question: does anyone know if the transcripts will electronically arrive on time?

Also, I assume this is the case, but is it OK if we simply send electronic transcripts as long as they're done through the Parchment portal?


----------

